# Poll - You May Not Vote Message



## mish (Aug 24, 2005)

*» Current Poll*
Which is betterfried rice stuffed turkey - 0%
classic stuffed turkey - 0%
I don't like either - 0%
I like them both - 100.00%
*Total Votes: 1*

*You may not vote on this poll.*

Also, noticed Polls (listed on left of screen) do not say who posted the topic.

And, What is a moderator?

TIA.


----------



## MJ (Aug 24, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> *» Current Poll*
> Which is betterfried rice stuffed turkey - 0%
> classic stuffed turkey - 0%
> I don't like either - 0%
> ...


That poll was an advertisement for another website so we moved it into a hidden forum and closed the poll.


			
				mish said:
			
		

> And, What is a moderator?
> 
> TIA.


 
Moderators oversee specific forums. They generally have the ability to edit and delete posts, move threads, and perform other manipulations.


----------



## mish (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks, MJ.  Is there a difference between a site helper & a moderator? (Nice pizza  ).


----------



## MJ (Aug 24, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Thanks, MJ. Is there a difference between a site helper & a moderator? (Nice pizza  ).


Welcome. 

A Site Helper and a Moderator are the same thing. Site Helper was a name that the old webmaster came up with for Kitchenelf, and we just kept it. Our Community wasn't that big when Kitchenelf was the only Mod.


----------



## mish (Aug 24, 2005)

Out of site   Thanks again, MJ.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 24, 2005)

wasnt that big....man how we have grown!!!  Its still oh so comfy here though


----------

